# Anyone try a tougher rotor?



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I have heard awesome things about cryo rotors. No personal experience, but what I've heard is awesome. 

I'm going to try the hawk sector 27 kit probably once my stocks are gone. Something about rotors matched to pads works for me.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

EBC will not disappoint


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

15% grades?


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

What is a cryo rotor?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

BU54 said:


> What is a cryo rotor?


A brake rotor that has been cryo treated.... think of it like a deep freeze. It is supposed to change the molecular structure of the metal in a good way! -in laymens terms


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

boraz said:


> 15% grades?


I dont' recall what the signs say the grade is, but on the largest mountain I go from ~7k feet down to roughly 4500 ft in 15 miles. I have three grades similar. I have an ECO MT but even in 4th at 70mph I need to use brakes to maintain speed.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

JerTM said:


> I dont' recall what the signs say the grade is, but on the largest mountain I go from ~7k feet down to roughly 4500 ft in 15 miles. I have three grades similar. I have an ECO MT but even in 4th at 70mph I need to use brakes to maintain speed.


<4% grade


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Stay away from slotted and/or drilled as these will be weaker.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

It is steeper than 4%, only about half of the 15 miles is a steep grade, the rest is a slow drop. I can't find any info online about it, but it's Parley's Summit in Utah.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> A brake rotor that has been cryo treated.... think of it like a deep freeze. It is supposed to change the molecular structure of the metal in a good way! -in laymens terms


I would be interested in details as far as durability and possibly warpage.
They probably use liquid nitrogen. It's inexpensive and readily available.
LN2=-320*F or 77K


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

BU54 said:


> I would be interested in details as far as durability and possibly warpage.
> They probably use liquid nitrogen. It's inexpensive and readily available.
> LN2=-320*F or 77K


I know in the performance world some guys will run cryo treated rears especially on cars like the cts-vs.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

JerTM said:


> It is steeper than 4%, only about half of the 15 miles is a steep grade, the rest is a slow drop. I can't find any info online about it, but it's Parley's Summit in Utah.


interstates are rarely >6% if thats the route you take

have you tried a/c on? i have seen ppl saying the eco doesnt hold on a downhill, i put my diesel in 3rd and do 65mph downhill


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

I haven't tried a/c as a means for braking, I would assume that would negate the DFCO which works wonders on elevation changes for me. I will give it a go. And on my way home tonight I'll take not of the grade sign 


ps That's a nifty graph, how did you make it?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

JerTM said:


> I haven't tried a/c as a means for braking, I would assume that would negate the DFCO which works wonders on elevation changes for me. I will give it a go. And on my way home tonight I'll take not of the grade sign
> 
> 
> ps That's a nifty graph, how did you make it?


Should still DFCO - mine does with AC on.

The compressor will put a bit more of a load on the engine. Eh, it might help.

Honestly, most rotors might be fine and dandy if you had a brake pad that holds up to the heat without baking itself on to the rotor. If you're using the stock brake pads, they suck - I had pad transfer creating high spots on my rotors within 8000 miles.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Unless you have had personal experience with grooved brakes I would hesitate to make this claim. These have been on my Cruze diesel for 9,000km now and they are so much better than the original disks you really can't compare them. On my previous Commodore I had similar disks for 50,000km and they were still working great when I sold the car to buy the Cruze.

View attachment 150330


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

The strength and resistance to warpage of non-flat rotors is hugely defined by the modification. Something with slots that aren't through the whole rotor are better and will run quieter for day to day use that something with large gouges deep into them. 

For your situation, I'd recommend a good set of pads, hawk or what have you and a cryo rotor. Just because the cryo rotors are known to last forever and work very well.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Try 3rd instead of 4th, and turn the A/C on at full fan speed.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

JerTM said:


> I haven't tried a/c as a means for braking, I would assume that would negate the DFCO which works wonders on elevation changes for me. I will give it a go. And on my way home tonight I'll take not of the grade sign
> 
> 
> ps That's a nifty graph, how did you make it?


yeah, it could cost you some mpg...ill throw my jeep into 4wd and put the ac on to save some brakes on the real grades around here, 15% and 18% aint unheard of

google map your route
cut and paste the url into GPS Visualizer profile input form in the spot it says paste url, click the button


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

JerTM said:


> I dont' recall what the signs say the grade is, but on the largest mountain I go from ~7k feet down to roughly 4500 ft in 15 miles. I have three grades similar. I have an ECO MT but even in 4th at 70mph I need to use brakes to maintain speed.


Try 3rd gear, good up to around 85 mph before red line and the engine isn't operating under load anyway. Even soft braking for long distances will get those rotors red hot.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm not really excited about using 3rd, at 70mph in 4th I am turning 4k.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

boraz said:


> yeah, it could cost you some mpg...ill throw my jeep into 4wd and put the ac on to save some brakes on the real grades around here, 15% and 18% aint unheard of
> 
> google map your route
> cut and paste the url into GPS Visualizer profile input form in the spot it says paste url, click the button


Thank, that pretty neat


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

As long as the engine is warmed up, you should have no problem using 3rd, as long as you don't exceed redline. Alternatively, you could try 4th with full fan speed and A/C on, and then try 3rd if that isn't enough.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Assuie where did u get that rotor fr OK m


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

mr overkill said:


> Assuie where did u get that rotor fr OK m


Big Wheel on Parramatta Road, at Toongabbie, a Sydney Western Suburb. I got the Commodore ones at the same place. The $400 included fitting and new pads.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

On topic, I just ordered rotors and pads. 

Centric premium rotors. These are G3500 castings, not the usual cheap G3000 metal nearly everything else uses. Part number 120.62130.
http://www.centricparts.com/products...m-brake-rotors

With these pads (Posi Quiet Semi-Metallic). Part number 106.15220.
BRAKE FRICTION - Centric Parts

I've been looking for a G3500 rotor for a while as it's a harder steel that is more resistant to uneven wear, and this appears to be a very well machined rotor with a great quality pad.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> On topic, I just ordered rotors and pads.
> 
> Centric premium rotors. These are G3500 castings, not the usual cheap G3000 metal nearly everything else uses. Part number 120.62130.
> http://www.centricparts.com/products...m-brake-rotors
> ...


These are the exact same rotors I had on my Cruze. They were fantastic with a set of Hawk ceramic pads.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> On topic, I just ordered rotors and pads.
> 
> Centric premium rotors. These are G3500 castings, not the usual cheap G3000 metal nearly everything else uses. Part number 120.62130.
> http://www.centricparts.com/products...m-brake-rotors
> ...


Those are the same rotors I have. I combined them with Akebono pads, and it has been a fantastic combination.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

Well, how many miles do you both have on them? Any spirited driving?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

JerTM said:


> Well, how many miles do you both have on them? Any spirited driving?


12k, and yes. Handled tossing it around in the mountains just fine last year, as well as several panic stops in city traffic - both of which probably would have had my old brakes shaking up a storm afterwards. They still stop very smoothly.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I had about 10K on mine before I sold the cruze. The brakes were amazing (took a few "laps" to warm up) but don't forget to change the brake fluid as well. I noticed after a long winter that the rotors still looked brand new without surface rusting or burn marks.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

That's what you get with a premium G3500 cast rotor. I can't wait to have these installed.


----------

